
Could Microsoft’s new Surface tablet really cost only $199? We’re skeptical - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/microsofts-surface-tablet-cost-199-skeptical/
======
damiankennedy
As this price ($199~=$250NZ) they wont be able to make them fast enough which
is exactly the kind of marketing MSFT needs. Lets say they lose $300 on each
device. That means the can sell 80 million a year and still be profitable.
That would give them 20% market share! Steve Balmer should put himself in the
ads too, his ads were great when Windows first came out. I'd definitely buy
one because it will run Office and Visual Studio right? I mean they wouldn't
dilute the Windows brand with a Windows but not actual Windows device, that
would be crazy. And the new Modern UI (moo-ey), its so colourful. (I love
#A05000).

